# New on Effexor xr



## caligrl87 (Mar 24, 2008)

So, I've started Effexor xr last week for my social anxiety. I'm only on 37.5mg. I had a few questions. One, I've read some info on the internet about the possible chance of overdosing if you drink alcohol while on Effexor. Also, my pharmacist said to avoid alcohol bc it can "increase the side effects". So my question is do I have to give up drinking. Or will I be fine with a few mixed drinks or a beer pong session? Also, has anyone had any success on Effexor, I've generally been seeing bad things about it. For myself I've just noticed that I'm less irritable, but my anxiety is still there. I hope to hear some responses, thanks =)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

doses range from 37.5-150mgs. Its a strong anti-depressant but its HELL when you try and come off it. Good luck, asking your pharmacist is the right thing to do.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

225mg is max XR recommended dosage actually. I was taking 150mg for several years, didnt have too many side effects with it. I just recently went up to 225mgs and started getting massive side effects. Starting to ween myself off of it now, **** sucks. Tired of being on it. Doesn't seem to do anything for my anxiety, and it dulls my senses.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WhatsThePoint said:


> 225mg is max XR recommended dosage actually. I was taking 150mg for several years, didnt have too many side effects with it. I just recently went up to 225mgs and started getting massive side effects. Starting to ween myself off of it now, **** sucks. Tired of being on it. Doesn't seem to do anything for my anxiety, and it dulls my senses.


my bad 225 it is


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to give it at least 6 weeks to see what its effects are at that dose. Also it's ok to have a few drinks.


----------



## anarchyjane (Mar 25, 2008)

I just started back on Effexor. I was on it before and it did help with both the SA and the depression, but I got tired of the side effects, so i stopped taking it. I've been feeling pretty bad lately so I started taking it again today.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had drinks on it. I don't drink much anyway. I found I was more likely to be depressed, get drunk more easily and wake up stupidly early. I am anxious in general though so hard to distinguish me and the tablets after so long (zero libido, lethargy). I can report back in a month or so when off the tablets.
37.5 is a low dose. I've been up to 150mg, it jumps in dose from 75mg to 150mg though.
I'm down to 37.5mg and feel very groggy, waking up very early, a little nauseus/headachy occasionally. I'm hoping it is more side-effects than the possibility effexor was masking my symptoms. I've not had so bad a time as some people on here. The only side effects that are definately not my anxiety/depression have been nausea/headache especially on missing a tablet.


----------



## caligrl87 (Mar 24, 2008)

I actually went back to the doctor today. He upped my dosage to 75mg. And I discussed with him all of the things I've heard about withdrawals, so he told me his plan about how to get off of it when I'm ready and without having those crazy withdrawal symptoms. I also asked him about drinking. He said it's ok just as long as it's in moderation. So, I feel more optimistic after this appointment.


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

To all of those that have been on Effexor XR for a while. Are the effects of the medicine somewhat permanent after discontinuation? Such as the "dulling of the senses" etc. I've also read that sexual side effects can be permanent in some.

My Doctor wants me to go on 37MG for a week then twice a week afterwards. I am really afraid to take this medicine after reading the side effects because almost anything can trigger a full blown panic attack.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been on Effexor for almost a year now. And it works tremendously. :yes It cuts off all that adrenaline and feelings I would get. Basically the doctor told me it is impossible to have a panic attack on it. And I can confirm that.


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was taking a ridiculous amount of effexor xr a few years back. The max recommended dosage for Effexor is 300 mg...I was taking 375mg a day and it really did nothing for me. Yes I did drink on weekends and It has not done any damage to me but I guess the best bet is probably to listen to your doctor. But then again in my opinion every drug you take says not to use alcohol when consumed. It's just a cover your *** thing in my opinion. I just had a check up from the neck up and everything is fine. And I did have panic attacks but it cut it down by 90%. I just felt the drug was not for me. And the funny thing I went cold turkey from 375 mg and I only had minor withdrawal...I guess I am the few the proud.


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

beanman80 said:


> I was taking a ridiculous amount of effexor xr a few years back. The max recommended dosage for Effexor is 300 mg...I was taking 375mg a day and it really did nothing for me. Yes I did drink on weekends and It has not done any damage to me but I guess the best bet is probably to listen to your doctor. But then again in my opinion every drug you take says not to use alcohol when consumed. It's just a cover your @$$# thing in my opinion. I just had a check up from the neck up and everything is fine. And I did have panic attacks but it cut it down by 90%. I just felt the drug was not for me.


375MG?? How did it make you feel when first started? Brain jolts? Fast Heartbeat? Worsened anxiety?


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

beanman80 said:


> And the funny thing I went cold turkey from 375 mg and I only had minor withdrawal...I guess I am the few the proud.


Damn you! I'm down to 75mg now from 300mg 12 days ago I believe. I tried not taking it yesterday and started experiencing pretty bad withdrawal. I started feeling dizzy, nauseous, bad headache, tingling in my feet etc., blah!


----------



## beanman80 (Oct 11, 2006)

One thing I can say is I got some brain zaps. I'm an electrician by trade and it felt like someone put electrodes on my head. I thought it was actually kind of funny sometimes when it happened. I moved up from 150n slowly to 375.....I had some major brain zappage going on but it only happeded every once in awhhile but man they were intense. I think it helped with my anxiety only a little though but the side effects made me stop taking it...mainly the brain zaps and insomnia. ohh and yes my heart rate was a little higher than normal.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I did fine with Effexor even at highest dose. Ive been on and off it a few times. Alcohol just becomes more powerful and you might want to watch out for slightly more extreme emotions. I have drunk a lot on Effexor and never had a problem with sides or physicals - just tearfulness or aggression.

Withdrawal is better if you slowly remove beads from the XR capsule, say 5-10 a day. When I did this I got no withdrawal and that was from 225 mg. The Effexor withdrawal can be avoided so try not to buy into the hysteria. I cold turkeyed from 300mg and whilst it was unpleasant, it was nothing like what you see opiate addicts go through. Its not enjoyable, but it isnt 'hell'.

Ross


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

cold turkeying Effexor isn't recommended


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Nopely :afr


----------



## ruinthps (Aug 15, 2007)

I take effexor xr for my depression and have taken many other anti-depressants that didn't do anything for me. I love my effexor. As far as anxiety goes I have not noticed anything that changes it.


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

ruinthps said:


> I take effexor xr for my depression and have taken many other anti-depressants that didn't do anything for me. I love my effexor. As far as anxiety goes I have not noticed anything that changes it.


What dosage? Did you notice any changes in your heart rate or rhythm?


----------



## ruinthps (Aug 15, 2007)

I take 150mg and I haven't noticed a change in my heart but there might be a slight change.


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

ruinthps said:


> I take 150mg and I haven't noticed a change in my heart but there might be a slight change.


Im not sure if you mentioned it before but how long have you been taking Effexor XR?


----------



## ruinthps (Aug 15, 2007)

Over a year now.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

when I went from 150mg to 225mg I definitely noticed that my heart rate went up, along with my blood pressure. Normally when just sitting in class listening to a lecture I'm not very anxious at all really, but after increasing my dosage I became really agitated in situations that I normally wouldnt be. I even sat there and took my pulse while in class because I noticed how different I felt, and my bpm was much higher than usual. one of the many reasons why im coming off of effexor right now. down to probably around 35 mgs now (taking 10 beads out per day)! almost thereeeee


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not sure if it's doing anything for me, but I notice "brain zaps" when I haven't taken it for a couple of days. I'm on 225mg/day. Drinking alcohol while on it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## InNeedOfALife (Sep 23, 2005)

WhatsThePoint said:


> when I went from 150mg to 225mg I definitely noticed that my heart rate went up, along with my blood pressure. Normally when just sitting in class listening to a lecture I'm not very anxious at all really, but after increasing my dosage I became really agitated in situations that I normally wouldnt be. I even sat there and took my pulse while in class because I noticed how different I felt, and my bpm was much higher than usual. one of the many reasons why im coming off of effexor right now. down to probably around 35 mgs now (taking 10 beads out per day)! almost thereeeee


So do you think someone would more than likely not notice this side effect while taking the lowest dosage? My doc wants to start me out with 37.5mg a day for a week then 75mg thereafter. I am not too fond of having my HR increased as it is always high anyway, even while resting. Since my main cause of anxiety and panic attacks is my heart (because of abnormal rhythms and fast heart rate), I am naturally worried about taking Effexor.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> Not sure if it's doing anything for me, but I notice "brain zaps" when I haven't taken it for a couple of days. I'm on 225mg/day. Drinking alcohol while on it hasn't been a problem.


COUPLE OF DAYS??? Dude, take it every day!! 225mg is DAMN HIGH DOSE. If you dont take it every day it will not work properly  Effexor gets in and out of your system quicker than any known SSRI or SNRI - thats why it has the withdrawal.

Take it every day dude, at the same time! You will be glad you did!

Hugs and love and manly slaps on the back :group


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

ahhhhhhh. so, yeah. yesterday was my first day completely off of effexor, and i felt like ****. i was taking 10 beads out at a time until off of it, btw. today is even worse. i can hardly even walk because of how dizzy and nauseous i feel. and, im not sure if its "brain zaps" that ive been getting, because it doesnt seem as serious, but every 5-10 seconds i have this strange "popping" sensation in my head. yep, this is pretty awesome.... >_<

edit: actually, after reading the definition of brain zaps on wiki, thats definitely what this is.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

Re blood pressure, my doctor regularly checked my blood pressure on this drug, but it was always normal so hopefully your Dr would monitor this.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my doc who gives me Adderall checks my blood pressure constantly.


----------

